# 15 kVA drains (Stress cones)



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

You mean 15kv? kva is volts x amps x 1000 

The stress cones would connect to the concentric neutrals which then bond the cabinet, lightning suppressors and then to your ground rods. Do not just connect them directly to a random grounding electrode.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I'm surprised your specs don't spell out exactly how the terminations should be made.

The norm seems to be to use a single continuous conductor all the way from the rod up through the lugs on the LAs. Then as you come down the pole and past your riser and MGN you tap those onto the ground with E crimps or something similar.

Short answer is that I don't often see reversible hardware on poles, but I don't know the NESC rules for it. It is pretty common to see bugs used in padmounts to terminate shields, for what that's worth.


----------



## TheDudeAbides (Jul 20, 2011)

It's a brand new pole with a brand new rod I drove myself. Stress cones are built and have the copper tape and not the concentric neutral type and had no intention of connecting them to something I didn't know what it was. And yes you are correct I did mean 15 kv not kVA, pardon. 

Strangely enough the drawing detail has nothing concerning a ground other than the size and specifying the location of the rod. I've built several stress cones and load break elbows but they have always been in the xfmr/sub itself and this is a first for me when it comes building the riser on the pole. The detail does show what looks sorta kinda like a "pad" but nothing more. 

Really I want to see what some of you guys have maybe done and then I can come up with a solution


----------



## TheDudeAbides (Jul 20, 2011)

When you say bugs....?

terminology is so different when it comes to different regions


----------



## Arc'n'Spark (Jul 21, 2011)

If you have tape shielded conductors, your terms should have included a grounding kit with spring tape and ground braids. I've always splitbolted the braids to a ground wire that then goes on to hit the MGN, rod, enclosure, etc. I'm not sure how you would select a compression connector suitable for those braids, since they are not a wire. For the LA's, take a piece of #6 bare through all of them and then C crimp onto the other bond wire coming from your terms.


----------

